# 3 wheel bike Calgary alberta?



## betteroffsold (Jun 23, 2007)

Hello, I have a bike that was made by Canada Bike Company Ltd in the early 60's? I beleive in Calgary Alberta. The company is no longer in existance and I can't find any info on them.
This is an adult bike but is not typical in that it has 2 wheels on the front and only one on the back. The bike has a basket on the front, original tires and is in mint condition. 
Has anyone seen a bike this or know anything about the company? Thanks


----------

